# Nakamura Road Bike



## OldRider (Apr 12, 2014)

I purchased what I think is a mid 80s Nakamura 12 speed today, the thrift shop was asking 40 dollars for it and I just couldn't leave it behind. Tires are like new, rides great, the click shift Shimano works the gears perfectly. I don't know much about road bikes but I think I did alright at 40 dollars


----------

